
Who Uses IBM Power? - BracketMaster
https://www.raptorcs.com/content/base/products.html
======
BracketMaster
Seems it was also discussed earlier on HackerNews about how POWER9 isn't
unreasonably expensive - but couldn't seem to glean who are the real server
customers.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15859307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15859307)

------
BracketMaster
Don't get me wrong, I love IBM POWER and am currently contributing to the
LibreSOC/LibreGPU

[https://libre-riscv.org/shakti/m_class/](https://libre-
riscv.org/shakti/m_class/)

project, but what is the real market for POWER besides niche military use?

Who are POWER9 server customers for example? Seems a bit more expensive than
competing Xeon.

